
Show HN: On a cheap VPS – a performant steam deals compare site - KngFant
https://offgames.pro/
======
KngFant
This 15yo german entrepreneur uses his vps for some interesting projects:

\- a site that compares steam deals very quick:
[https://offgames.pro/](https://offgames.pro/)

\- a pre-twitter-ish social site: [https://netdex.co](https://netdex.co)

\- a image hosting page: [https://netdex.co/i/](https://netdex.co/i/)

\- a youtube-radio project:
[https://de.netdex.co/radio/](https://de.netdex.co/radio/)

\- tons of other stuff

(his page [https://de.netdex.co/Tim](https://de.netdex.co/Tim) )

i wish i had the opportunity to be that productive at that age :D

